# RapidBath...a faster way!



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I haven't read of anyone using the RapidBath on this forum ~ and I'm hoping I'm not starting a thread that I missed. I want to say that I am enjoying it myself and Cicero seems to really enjoy it. It does make a bath quicker and easier. I got the oatmeal shampoo and it leaves him with a soft feeling coat. I turned a laundry basket upside down in my bathtub and put a small wet towel on top for him to stand on ~ turn on the warm water and spray him down with the shampoo, then switch to rinse. I did cut it off a minute to rub conditioner on him, then rinsed him again. It is easy on both of us. It is really good for a quick foot and butt only freshening. I think it works great on a long coat&#8230;and would be wonderful for people with dogs that have short coats or people with more than one dog. I may float his coat at times, but I will use this quick little sprayer most of the time! You can see a demo at RapidBath.com to see how it works. I got mine at Wal-Mart.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I never heard of this, Dale, but if it does a good job and it's quicker, then sounds good to me! Esp. for bathing the longer-coated dogs.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Dale, is the time saver that you don't have to wet and then lather? the turbo lathers for you? what was the purpose of your upside down laundry basket? my boys would be so off that basket...LOL. I don't suppose you can add your own shampoo? 

Now where is the Rapid-groom?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Dale,

I noticed on the web site that they don't wash the dogs' heads at all. What do you do about that part? I'd be a little worried about spraying soap on their heads and getting it into their eyes.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

krandall said:


> Hi Dale,
> 
> I noticed on the web site that they don't wash the dogs' heads at all. What do you do about that part? I'd be a little worried about spraying soap on their heads and getting it into their eyes.


I don't use this product but just wanted to say that I have never washed either of my dog's heads with dog shampoo. I'm afraid of getting it on their eyes as well. I have always used Johnson's baby shampoo (tearless) for their faces and it works very well and I don't have to worry about their eyes so much.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

krandall said:


> Hi Dale,
> 
> I noticed on the web site that they don't wash the dogs' heads at all. What do you do about that part? I'd be a little worried about spraying soap on their heads and getting it into their eyes.


I thought that part was odd too. I also read the site and they say to spray the shampoo 45 degrees against the coat. I wonder if that would make a full coat tangle?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lina said:


> I don't use this product but just wanted to say that I have never washed either of my dog's heads with dog shampoo. I'm afraid of getting it on their eyes as well. I have always used Johnson's baby shampoo (tearless) for their faces and it works very well and I don't have to worry about their eyes so much.


I use Bio-Groom Fluffy Puppy Tearless Shampoo on Kodi's head, and their Super White shampoo on the rest of him. We've never had a problem with eye irritation. I know that baby shampoo is way too drying for my own hair, so I haven't wanted to use it on him.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

krandall said:


> I use Bio-Groom Fluffy Puppy Tearless Shampoo on Kodi's head, and their Super White shampoo on the rest of him. We've never had a problem with eye irritation. I know that baby shampoo is way too drying for my own hair, so I haven't wanted to use it on him.


I just use it on the face and haven't had any problems with hair drying out. Then again, I only bathe them every 2 weeks so if you do it more often then that might pose a problem.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Dale, we need a demonstration video, please. :biggrin1:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

http://www.rapidbathing.com/

I just went to their site, you have to use their shampoo, is that correct or can you put your shampoo in the dispenser?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I bathe in the kitchen sink because it is easier and the Rapid Bath will not work in sinks. The bathtub would be pretty hard on my back and knees and..........the process of getting up!

If it worked in the sink, it would be a great way to rinse.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Like Lina, I use baby shampoo to wash his head and I do that first, using a cup to rinse. Then the shampoo mixes with water to get down to the skin really well. I hold the spray close to the hair and I spray straight down. The reason I used the laundry basket was to raise him higher and I sat on the edge of the tub.  Cicero just stands there and enjoys it. They have several different types of shampoo. I am thinking that 'maybe' I can later get his shampoo in the packet with a small hole and duct tape...lol So far, I like the oatmeal shampoo.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I like your shampoo idea!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Dale...I like the idea now of the upside down laundry basket.  My knees and back hurt so much after washing the boys in the tub.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I also use J&J baby shampoo on their heads. For Lincoln, I will use a whitening shampoo on his muzzle and chin, but that all rinses downward, away from the eyes.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't know if it is that Cicero has hopefullly finished his 2nd blowing coat....or if it's the RapidBath and the oatmeal shampoo, but he is looking and feeling better.
I love this little guy so much !!!

View attachment 25978


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Dale, Cicero is SO handsome!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Handsome! Oh...................He is Beautiful!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Dale, Cicero has SUCH a beautiful coat and the love and attention you give him shows up clearly. He's HANDSOME and always looks so confident and content, too.

I could look at pictures of him all day long! Sure would love to meet him.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Would you just look at that GORGEOUS boy! 

Sheri~ I'm w/you, I'd love to meet Cicero and his parents some day, too


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Dale he is absolutely gorgeous. If I sent you a picture of Milo right now they'd look like before and after. Cicero is the quintessential pampered pooch. Time for Milo's bath tonight. God bless us both.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

LuvCicero said:


> ...
> I love this little guy so much !!!
> View attachment 25978


Dale! Hugs. Isn't it amazing how much you can love these little guys!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Dale, I am swooning over Cicero. He is gorgeous. His coat is amazing. 

Good job, mama!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

That is some coat!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dale- You do such a great job on his grooming! My gf has a shampoo and conditioner in her grooming room and I loved using it too. Someday when I get the full set up


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

Dale, Cicero is fabulous!! 
Can you please tell us more about the oatmeal shampoo? Do you have to get it where you get the RapidBath, or is it a brand you can find elsewhere? It looks like it would be a great shampoo, judging from Cicero's beautiful coat.
Thank you!
Sharon

ps: I am just starting to learn about 'floating the coat'. I'm not sure if this is right, but this is what I've done....I have a *large* TupperWare tub that I fill just past shoulder height. Once Tucker's got his conditioner on, I put him in there for a few minutes and give him a massage to pass the time. It's a bit messy as I use the laundry tub for the rest of the bath, so removal to the sink for 'draining' is very drippy. Tucker has finer hair, and less of it than Chico who we met last week. So, I'm a bit worried about breakage. Hopefully this will help.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

There's our handsome Cicero! What a beautiful boy you have there, Dale. It sounds like the system works great for you. I can't possibly wash my guys in the tub with my back/legs/shoulder issues so I use the laundry tub in the garage. If the Rapidbath helps make washing the dogs a quicker task and still gives great results, then it sound good to me !


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Dale, I am so glad you did not cut Cicero's coat. He has one of the most beautiful I have ever seen. It may be a full time job to keep it that way, but you do a great job.

How long have you used the RapidBath and oatmeal shampoo? I did the Isle of Dogs sample baths 3 days ago and my girls look amazing.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks to all of you on your comments. Cicero does have a lot of hair, but IMO it is not the best coat. It is cotton and fuzzy. After about 3 days it gets fuzzier! His chest and legs are great but the body hair drives me nuts. I wonder if I got him cut shorter if it would grow back better....but I doubt it. I do think that the best way to grow coat...from having 'hairy' breeds in the past...is to keep them clean...and blow completely dry.

Sharon, the oatmeal shampoo is a packet that fits in the RapidBath. I got it at Wal-Mart also. There are several different shampoos that you can get but some I would have to order...like the whitening one. So far I am loving the way the oatmeal is feeling. Let's face it...bath day is a job..but it is faster to spray the shampoo through the coat for me...no rubbing..all the hair is hanging clean and straight which makes blow drying easier. I do rub conditioner down his coat then rinse well. DH can hold him over the tub for a quick foot bath when needed.

Amanda, I don't know how you keep 3 pups so well. I think this system would save you time.


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

Thank you, I'll have a look for the oatmeal shampoo. My Tucker has dry flyaway silky hair, and not thick. But, he puffs up pretty good when he's all brushed out! 
I'm going to have to get my camera skills improved so I can post a picture of my black blob....that's how he looks in the pictures I take so far


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

SMARTY said:


> Dale, I am so glad you did not cut Cicero's coat. He has one of the most beautiful I have ever seen. It may be a full time job to keep it that way, but you do a great job.
> 
> How long have you used the RapidBath and oatmeal shampoo? I did the Isle of Dogs sample baths 3 days ago and my girls look amazing.


Thank you, Sandi. I'm still 'thinking' about a shorter cut, but I do like the long hair. I really do enjoy brushing this little guy. We got the RapidBath on our trip and I've use it 3 times...and I do like it better than the old way and he looks better after his bath. I have ordered the samples of the IOD products and I want to try them also...I just have to figure out a way to get them in an empty packet on the RapidBath...lol


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Don't cut Cicero, it is almost Winter time and Cicero will need his hair to keep warm and you will need something to do this Winter!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Metchosin said:


> ps: I am just starting to learn about 'floating the coat'. I'm not sure if this is right, but this is what I've done....I have a *large* TupperWare tub that I fill just past shoulder height. Once Tucker's got his conditioner on, I put him in there for a few minutes and give him a massage to pass the time. It's a bit messy as I use the laundry tub for the rest of the bath, so removal to the sink for 'draining' is very drippy. Tucker has finer hair, and less of it than Chico who we met last week. So, I'm a bit worried about breakage. Hopefully this will help.


I just wanted to mention that I believe "floating the coat" is when you fill the tub with water and pour a small amount of conditioner in the water then let them soak. That's my understanding of it at least. Also, some recommend that when you float the coat you don't have to rinse the conditioner out after. I find that I still have to rinse a little or Izzy's coat gets dirty quickly but I might be using to much conditioner.

Cicero is such a handsome boy. This Rapidbath sounds really interesting. It doesn't create tangles? It would be nice to have a quicker system.


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks, for the info on floating the coat. It's bath day tomorrow, so we're going to do that. 

I used to dilute the conditioner in a large bowl and then dunk Tucker's feet and tail. Then I'd pour it over his back and rinse immediately. But, I think I've been rinsing it out too quickly. Your way makes more sense to me.

I agree that if I use too much, he gets dirty more quickly.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Marianne, I'm not selling RapidBath..but I do like it. Cicero's hair parts down the middle of his back...the shampoo is flushed through his coat down to his skin. The hair is hanging straight down everywhere and the first time I did him there were 4 or 5 of the tiny pea size hairballs that flushed out and were on the towel. I think it helps to get rid of loose hair, which surprised me in a long coat. He was less tangled than he has ever been and easier to blow dry. The hose that attaches to your shower is, I think, 10 feet long...almost to long. I do like shampooing and rinsing with only holding the spray. It is quicker for me than draining the sink and refilling. I think standing him on the upside down laundry basket not only makes it a better height...but keeps him still and not roaming the tub. I'm not dreading bath day as much because it saves me time...and he looks just as good as the longer process I was doing.

Next bath, I will try to make some pictures and time how long it takes.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Thanks to all of you on your comments. Cicero does have a lot of hair, but IMO it is not the best coat. It is cotton and fuzzy. After about 3 days it gets fuzzier! His chest and legs are great but the body hair drives me nuts. I wonder if I got him cut shorter if it would grow back better....but I doubt it.


Lincoln has a similar coat, although I think Lincoln's is even more cottony and fuzzier. I scissor cut 1/3rd of it off about twice or three times a year. It doesn't really grow back any better, but at least the driest ends are cut off. And he still looks like he has a full coat. I think shaving him down will not necessarily result in a better coat growing in, just from hearing others' experiences with trying that.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

The Rapidbath sounds really nice how it shoots the shampoo into the coat, but I sure wish we could use other brands of shampoo with it. I bet someone will come out with one that you can use with other shampoos later. I hope so!

I was wondering how many people have a shower massage? I use that to bath the dogs. It's got a sprayer on a hose too and just makes it easier to get them wet and rinse them off. I wonder if the Rapidbath has more water pressure though because it's hard to get Rufus' coat wet all the way through. It repels water at first and takes some work to get him wet.


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm going to try to post pics (for the first time) of our bath day.
Here is my dog, right after his bath. He LOVES TO RUN AROUND and have big plays...


And, here he is getting dried off:


Then, after his grooming. And, feeling pretty smug:


I'm going to post these, and I am not sure they will arrive, so cross your fingers for me, please.


...well, they seem to be backwards. And, I'm missing the dried off pic. But, still, here's my Tucker all wet and then with his final grooming. The floating the coat seemed to work really well. He was so easy to comb/brush out afterwards. And, he seems so shiny, but not greasy, which can mean more frequent baths. So, all in all, I'm very pleased with this bath day!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Thank you for the informative post on the rapidbath! I think I am going to get one. It seems Murray's hair becomes very difficult to brush out if I let him go more than a week between baths and our tub is quite deep so it is a killer job be on my knees and bent across it trying to lather up all this hair...and it's still short right now! Yikes!!!!

His coat seems quite 'cottony' as well. Almost like trying to brush that angel hair stuff you can buy at Christmas time!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Christy, I doubt the water pressure is any stronger than the shower massage.

Tucker looks so nice!! He does have a very shiny coat...and it looks like nice silky hair.

Sally, I am enjoying the RapidBath. It does make the job easier for me. I wish there was some way of refilling the little bags of shampoo since I like trying new products...but the oatmeal shampoo is working great for Cicero.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Dale,
I did some more reading on the system and noticed in some reviews over at PetsMart that people are refilling the cartridges by using a inkjet printer refill syringe and injecting their preferred brand of shampoo!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sally, I plan on using a hyopdermic needle to try to refill the bag....hope it works. Yes, the reviews are all good on this product. The hardest part is gathering your supplies and blowing dry -- the bath is a breeze and Cicero loves it. It has gotten easier and fastest each time. My daughter brought her Yorkie over today for her second bath with this system.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

LOL, I'm discovering what y'all mean on the drying. Saturday was bath day here and I didn't think I was EVER going to get Murray's feet & legs dry!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Christy, I doubt the water pressure is any stronger than the shower massage.


For now, I'll stick with the shower massage then and try out the new IOD sample I got. I hope they make one that's refillable. THAT would interest me!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It's very tempting, this RapidBath system, since my back just aches so badly when I bathe the boys in the laundry sink in the garage. I could never bathe them in the tub, but if I could use this thing in the laundry sink, it might be worth it.... will have to wait 'til the new year before purchasing anything, but I'm thinking about it !


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

My back about did me in on bath day last weekend. I think I will go ahead and purchase the rapid bath when I get paid for this upcoming wedding I'm doing.


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

I couldn't find them at our local WalMart (in the pet section). I wonder if Canadian Tire might carry them? Has anyone seen them in other stores?
Thanks.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

I saw them at our local Petsmart and my daughter said she thought Petco was carrying them as well. Don't know if you have those up there or not.


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

Thank you! We have PetSmart.
Sharon


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

marjrc said:


> It's very tempting, this RapidBath system, since my back just aches so badly when I bathe the boys in the laundry sink in the garage. I could never bathe them in the tub, but if I could use this thing in the laundry sink, it might be worth it.... will have to wait 'til the new year before purchasing anything, but I'm thinking about it !


:amen:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I still like it. One thing I like is DH can hold him over the tub and I can spray his belly, inside back legs and butt area with one hand. Spray on shampoo..slide to rinse..job done. It sure helps to keep him fresher longer. No more pouring and rubbing in shampoo..stopping and starting.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> One thing I like is DH can hold him over the tub and I can spray his belly, inside back legs and butt area with one hand. Spray on shampoo..slide to rinse..job done.


That part sounds REALLY handy! Would you please send your DH to my house next? :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

good buddy said:


> That part sounds REALLY handy! Would you please send your DH to my house next? :biggrin1:


Dale, how about you start a traveling grooming business? I'm not TOO far from you.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Christy, I can't send you DH because he also cooks and I might starve to death.!!

Marj, Yep, I will run to your house every other Fri to do your beautiful boys. That means I would get to enjoy a lot of road trips.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Christy, I can't send you DH because he also cooks and I might starve to death.!!
> 
> Marj, Yep, I will run to your house every other Fri to do your beautiful boys. That means I would get to enjoy a lot of road trips.


Dale, my DH cooks too! And you could enjoy a little wine tasting while your here...after the boys are done~we don't want you getting tipsy before grooming LOL!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> Christy, I can't send you DH because he also cooks and I might starve to death.!!
> 
> Marj, Yep, I will run to your house every other Fri to do your beautiful boys. That means I would get to enjoy a lot of road trips.


I read that and had a good chuckle! That's me! Dh is the main cook around here! Dh was out of town for 3 weeks and I ate very simple, no cooking on the stove, it was microwaved foods. I was so glad when my cook came home!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh! You have me very tempted with the Rapid Bath. If Dexter's hair ever gets to be over 6 inches long, I may just have to try the Rapid Bath. 

I was wondering how you managed the tub, the laundry basket, the Rapid Bath, and holding Cicero??? Now, we know that your dh holds him while you do the bath. 

There would be no way that Dexter would stand still on a laundry basket while I was power washing and rinsing him!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Oh! You have me very tempted with the Rapid Bath. If Dexter's hair ever gets to be over 6 inches long, I may just have to try the Rapid Bath.


Haha! Linda, Dexter's hair will nev er be over 6 inches long until you put down the scissors lol!

I can't see my guys standing on a laundry basket for the bath because They get wiggly and I bet the water spray would go everywhere, but you're giving me an idea to try. I wonder about using something in the tub to block their escape to the back edge of the tub. It's so hard to be washing them when they keep scooting towards the back! If I use a tub to block that area off, it might limit their roaming room.

** I saw a dog bath the other day in Ross that was very like the bathtubs you buy to bathe an infant. They were heavier duty, but I couldn't decide if it would help in the bath or not!


----------

